# drill press



## Section10 (Mar 25, 2006)

I've got a small, cheap table top drill press and I just measured the length of travel it has and it's only about 1 3/4".  I suspect that might not be long enough.  What would be a proper minimum travel length for a press to do the different pen related jobs?  Thank you.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 25, 2006)

3+ inches generally.  You can make due with the smaller presses if you want, but you have to move the blank, vise, and/or table (the drill press's table, that is) to do it.  There's a tabletop drill press that Lowes sells, I think it's a Delta, that has something like a 3 1/4" tavel, and it's less then $100.  Pretty good deal if you're space challenged.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 26, 2006)

I went through this not too long ago and the least expensive bench DP with a 3-1/8" quill travel that I could find was a Ryobi at HD for about $160.  Delta does have a bench top model with that quill travel; but has a VS drive and goes for over $200.  The reports that I have read say the Delta VS mechanism is not terribly reliable.  I ended up buying a 13"+, 16 spd unit from Harbor Freight which has performed well so far.  Besides the short quill travel, the less expensive DPs usually are only 5 speed units and the lowest speed is around 500 RPMs which is too fast for bigger twist bits and Forstner bits.  Jim may have seen something I am not aware of; but I looked at the Lowes web site and did not see anything that matched his description??


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 26, 2006)

I bought a Hitachi floor model D P for approx $180.00 at Lowes. It has a speed range from around 200 rpm- around 2500 or so. It functions well. The really nice thing about it is a light that shines exactly where it should. It also has a laser center locator that in my opinion would be properly placed at the dump. Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## TomServo (Mar 26, 2006)

James: as much travel as you can afford - I myself use a DP with 2" travel and have no problems - i just keep a block to slide under the vise, no big deal... I do it with the DP on, and lift the blank (drilled to 2") up on the spinning bit, drop it on the block and keep goin


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />I bought a Hitachi floor model D P for approx $180.00 at Lowes. It has a speed range from around 200 rpm- around 2500 or so. It functions well. The really nice thing about it is a light that shines exactly where it should. It also has a laser center locator that in my opinion would be properly placed at the dump. Hope this helps,
> Jim



Jim,

Although I paid a little bit more, I got the same DP at Lowe's and really like it.


----------



## Section10 (Mar 26, 2006)

Another press appears to be the long term answer, but for now I guess I'll have to make do with what I've got.  Still, I feel informed enough to make a good choice on one when the time comes.  thank you all!


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the HD drill press that Randy spoke of and love it. I highly recommend it!


----------



## DocStram (Mar 26, 2006)

Randy, 
Can you tell me a little more about your HF drill press?  Like, the model number and how much you paid for it?
Thanks


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim,

Although I paid a little bit more, I got the same DP at Lowe's and really like it.


It is a great machine, I just can't seem to get the laser centering system to work properly. I put a 40 watt halogen lamp in the regular light socket and it is perfect for my tired old eyes. To date it is the best D P I have owned. I like mine too!
                       Jim


----------



## TomServo (Mar 27, 2006)

What about that DP people were buying from amazon very recently? the tradesman for some ridiculous price, $139 or something, shipped?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually it was $153 shipped, but still a good deal as far as I'm concerned. Especially based on the review I read in one of my mags.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

If you get the laser centering system to work, please let me know!  I have pretty well given up on it.  Other than that, it is great.




> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />
> Jim,
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneis (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had the Delta VS for about two years and have had no trouble at all.  I think that Griz has it also, to keep it trouble free you do need to oil it regularly though.

Wayne


----------



## Draken (Mar 27, 2006)

I too have the Hitachi DP from Lowes.  Good luck trying to find it there, as it is an item that Lowes is no longer carrying, which is why they were put on clearance.  I too have problems with the laser system.  The lasers aren't at 90 degrees to each other, so the intersection point seems to change as the table is raised and lowered.  If you always keep the table at one level, and the blanks are all the same length, it seems to work ok.  For the most part, I just eyeball it.  For those really tight clearance pens, I'll mark it corner to corner, and use the center point on a brad tip 7mm bit to line it all up, then put in the larger bit that the pen kit calls for.  So far, haven't drilled out the side of one yet, but somehow, I feel I've just jinxed myself for saying that. [xx(]

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 27, 2006)

I just turned the laser off and forgot about it. I figure if that is my only problem in the shop it's a fantastic day. I don't know why Lowes would discontinue the Hitachi. It just sits there and happily makes holes for me. 
Jim


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Randy, Can you tell me a little more about your HF drill press?  Like, the model number and how much you paid for it?
> Thanks



Hi Al:

Here is are the details on the drill I purchased:  

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38142

If you are patient and have a HF retail store close by, the DP can be had for about $150......list price minus 20% discounts regularly offered in the Internet.  I got mine on an eBay auction and paid $160.  It was almost new and came with a foot switch, stand and a very nice table extension with a fence and clamps.  It was close to me so I picked it up and saved shipping which would have been significant since the unit is a HD model and weighs nearly as much as a floor model.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_<br />I use the HD drill press that Randy spoke of and love it. I highly recommend it!



I was all ready to buy the Ryobi when I found a deal on the Internet on a HF DP.  I understand these Ryobis at HD can be had for good sale prices if you are patient.  They looked like a well built machine, to me, so I'm not surprised to hear Ron say he is getting good service from his.


----------



## Pipes (Mar 31, 2006)

The Lowes in Dearborn Mi has 4 Hiitachi's  left in stock !! and there is a 10 buck off coupon at the front door...  My neighbor got one this mornig he didn't wana wait for the amazon clone to show up ....looks well built thou the laser is well useless IMOat 156  lbs its no lite weight junk either !!Its not built like my dads old craftsman with like a 4 1/2 inch spindle travel maybe more I duno !!  that is 49 yrs old but then I got that for free and I don't have to move it so I'am set[] ! But IF I was gona buy I would seriously consider the Hitachi IMHO ...


----------



## hazegry (Apr 6, 2006)

this is the drill press the wife just bought me http://www.rikontools.com/Products/DrillPresses/RadialDrillPresses.html for 160 at woodcraft the 30-140 is the one she got me becuse I am limited on space. I cant wait to start doing inlays with it [] should be here this week


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 6, 2006)

For those of you who have benchtop drill presses, or need one to save on shop space,,,,they can work for pens, even with short travel....
I start drilling. When drill is far as it goes, raise the drilled wood up and onto drill bit.  Place a small square of MDF or plywood (3/4") below drill press vise, and continue to drill.  Repeat with additional pieces of MDF as needed until you are all the way through.  Yes it is a little more work, but no big deal, and I save shop space!  If you have small shop, and do other woodwork besides turning, this is a great alternative to floor model presses.      OSCAR


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 6, 2006)

I couldn't find a good table/bench top DP when I got mine at any of the local tool sellers so I got this one,
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G7943 cost a little more than I really wanted to pay but has been a great DP.


----------



## Section10 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought I would update this and say that I found a drill press today that kind of interests me.  It's a huge ancient cast iron beast that accepts morse tapered bits.  It comes with some bits, a 1/2" jacobs chuck and two bench vises -- a small one and a very large one(both old, but in good condition).  It has multiple pulleys for a wide speed range and it seems to work very well. It will fit in my shop. $175.00 for all.  Comments appreciated.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice find!


----------

